

The Mayerinator - Search Google While Listening to Marissa Mayer Laugh at You - homelesshacker
http://s360263772.onlinehome.us/mayerinator.php
If this doesn't get me that job at Google I don't know what will :).
======
nostrademons
Creepy...

